# wtb gig head



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone have any gig heads they wanna get rid up. not really looking for the top of the line stuff just something to get the job done. let me no thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

choppedliver on the other forum GCFC has them for sale made from either Titanium or Stainless very reasonable and tough Gig heads made to order.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

still looking


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gig Head*

I always just took a large hook and straightened it out. Some heat is required.

I put a screw through the eye then wrap the hook shank and handle with twine. Looks and works well. JMHO C2


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

could you post a picture?


----------



## m.k.miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you still looking? My neighbor makes them out of stainless.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

yes and how much?


----------

